# Little Nano update



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Since I was taking pictures of the stand I made for this tank...I thought I would toss up a pic of the tank for you guys. Not a lot has changed...but I like it so far.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looking good GG








Got ne further plans for it....


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

looking good. i really like the hawkfish. Do you have any other inverts, besides the coral, in there?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks. I dont have any plans...just whatever I see that I think might fit. I go for things I like the look of...not really the "cool" things. It is such a small tank...and I only have 36 watts of light that it is hard to find thinks I like that will work....or places for those things. Im about to just bite the bullet and upgrade because I see too many things I like that I cant have.

There is actually quite a bit in this tank. A clown fish, hawk fish, a little wrasse, a bunch of hermit crabs, a couple snails that bury in the sand and a couple that stay on the glass or rock, brittle star, a tiny starfish that hangs out on the glass....and some other stuff that just showed up one day. I love that hawk fish...I feed him floating pellets and I toss them in one at a time and he snatches them from the surface as they hit...it is pretty cool.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds like quite the active little tank...And a good stocking-How come no shrimp?

I have the same problem with my mini reef-My lighting needs to be upgraded....

What are ya thinking about possibly upgradeing to?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I had a shrimp...but he disappeared. My cat likes to go fishing in this tank...and I have had things that just simply disappear...so I am not convinced that he hasnt been successful.

As far as upgrading...I had a 72 bowfront saltwater that was a good size for me...not too big that it became a burden...but large enough for me to not run out of room adding things. I am personally more fascinated by the inverts and live animals then the corals...dont get me wrong...I do love the look and colors of the various corals...but I like the behavior of the creatures in the tank. So I would load it up with rock...then slowly start to add reef pieces and stock as I saw fit. Im not really into rare things...I just go by looks and ease of care. If something requires special treatment...I leave that to the pros...Im more interested in having an easy to care for tank that I can sit in front of and veg out.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

have you seen your hawkfish picking at your inverts? i read that they like to eat hermit crabs and snails, and that they arent really safe in a tank with a hawkfish. i love hawkfish, but have stayed away from them because of the whole "invert scarfing" habit.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Puff...I havent noticed anything. I still have the same amount of snails I always had. My hermits have declined...but that is because I started out with too many (I believe)...so it has reduced to the amount the tank could support. My tiny starfish...last time I saw him...was missing 2 legs...not sure what could cause that...he is only the size of your pinky nail to start with....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Puff...I havent noticed anything. I still have the same amount of snails I always had. My hermits have declined...but that is because I started out with too many (I believe)...so it has reduced to the amount the tank could support. My tiny starfish...last time I saw him...was missing 2 legs...not sure what could cause that...he is only the size of your pinky nail to start with....


where did you find a starfish that small? that's kickass!!

i now have 2 micro brittle stars in my tank. both came in on seperate frags. pretty funny little things.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very nice GG


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Puff said:


> very nice GG


Thanks


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> *where did you find a starfish that small? that's kickass!!*
> 
> i now have 2 micro brittle stars in my tank. both came in on seperate frags. pretty funny little things.


He just showed up one day...and he is pretty sweet. I hope those legs grow back...it is cool to see a guy that small cruising across the glass. *I also have some tiny brittle stars....but they seem to be stuck in holes in the rock because you will just see their legs hanging out.*
[/quote]

mine do the same thing. i even went as far as to open up the rock they were in, but they still choose to swing their legs around trying to grab stuff, instead of coming out.lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Puff said:


> mine do the same thing. i even went as far as to open up the rock they were in, but they still choose to swing their legs around trying to grab stuff, instead of coming out.lol


I was really thinking about trying that...I would love to see those little guys crusing around the sand..lol. I wonder if in the wild this is what they do until they get older and are not such easy prey for even tiny fish....they just live in a hole in the rock and use their arms to snatch floating food....


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

If you lost your shrimp. then chance are that the arc eye hawkfish ate it. They love little shrimps. The little brittle stars are called micro stars and stay very small. Every now and then I see them cruise aroung the rocks but I mostly just see the legs hanging out like you guys said. Do you run a skimmer?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I hope to have mine looking as good as that some day. Very nice tank.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

welsher7 said:


> If you lost your shrimp. then chance are that the arc eye hawkfish ate it. They love little shrimps. The little brittle stars are called micro stars and stay very small. Every now and then I see them cruise aroung the rocks but I mostly just see the legs hanging out like you guys said. Do you run a skimmer?


Yes...I run a hob skimmer that does a decent job. The skim isnt black like the really good ones...but it does pull a dark tea color. I dont run it all the time....probably 3 days a week.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Puff...I havent noticed anything. I still have the same amount of snails I always had. My hermits have declined...but that is because I started out with too many (I believe)...so it has reduced to the amount the tank could support. My tiny starfish...last time I saw him...was missing 2 legs...not sure what could cause that...he is only the size of your pinky nail to start with....


He has most likely grown in the tank-
I got several right now that are growing in my tank that I never bought-They are also around the size you are talking---The more I sit and watch them though-One can see their legs develope more and more....The legs wil come in eventually----Just sit back and watch it...Kinda a neat process...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> He has most likely grown in the tank-
> I got several right now that are growing in my tank that I never bought-They are also around the size you are talking---The more I sit and watch them though-One can see their legs develope more and more....The legs wil come in eventually----Just sit back and watch it...Kinda a neat process...


He started off with 5 legs...and that has been reduced to 3..lol. I think he came in with a piece of rock...cute little guy!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> He has most likely grown in the tank-
> I got several right now that are growing in my tank that I never bought-They are also around the size you are talking---The more I sit and watch them though-One can see their legs develope more and more....The legs wil come in eventually----Just sit back and watch it...Kinda a neat process...


He started off with 5 legs...and that has been reduced to 3..lol. I think he came in with a piece of rock...cute little guy!
[/quote]

HAHA-
A bit different situation than mine I see.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you guys see the hawkfish doing this? My wras has also disappeared. I cant see how he could eat another fish half the size of him...or even that shrimp was almost his size...and still suck down pellets like he does.


----------

